# [SOLVED] Need help, BSOD with iusb3xhc.sys it seems...



## li0n3l (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,

My device has BSOD and it looks like causing by iusb3xhc.sys, but I do not know if it is driver problem or device problem, and which device/port? (I have few USB devices plugged in different port but all are in-used such as broadband tongle etc)

- Windows 7 32bit
- New PC

Could you please advise from the dump file, does it reveal more information? or it could cause by other reason? Kindly advise.

Thank you and appreciated.

Best regards,
Lionel


----------



## li0n3l (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Need help, BSOD with iusb3xhc.sys it seems...*

It happen almost every day...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Need help, BSOD with iusb3xhc.sys it seems...*

Hi,

The attached DMP files are of the *SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)*bug check.
_ 
This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
_
This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.

BugCheck 3B, {80000003, fffff800032709d0, fffff880081a2bb0, 0}


```
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`081a22e8 fffff800`03278169 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`081a22f0 fffff800`03277abc nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`081a2430 fffff800`032a375d [COLOR=Red]nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c[/COLOR]
fffff880`081a2470 fffff800`032a2535 nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`081a24a0 fffff800`032b34c1 nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`081a2b80 fffff800`03278242 nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`081a3220 00000000`00000000 nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
```
The exception occurred in *nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c*.

-- In both dumps: *PROCESS_NAME: ReaderService* crashed.

*----------------------*

*1. 
*

```
0: kd> lmvm silabenm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`069ac000 fffff880`069b8000   silabenm   (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\silabenm.sys
    Image name: silabenm.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jun 18 12:18:24 [COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR]
```
Silicon Labs USB to UART Bridge Serial Port Enumerator driver, dated from 2007. This is likely causing the problem as the drivers are extremely old. I am unsure as to what site you can grab the latest drivers on, try here - USB to UART Bridge VCP Drivers | Silicon Labs

If not, please uninstall the drivers/software and remove the device from the system for troubleshooting purposes.


*2. *If the above fails, remove and replace Norton with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it's very likely causing conflicts:

 *Norton removal - *https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us;jsessionid=841A6D40BA6872C47697C6C6B19C8E11.4?entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home

*MSE -* Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Regards,

Patrick


----------

